# help choosing right sub setup



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

application: stated above.. a 93 caddy fleetwood

goals: bass accuracy and sql are most important for me,
spl is important too but not as much since it will
come with the setup.

space is limited to 28w x 14L x 12-14h(because of aprrox. 40 degree slope
behind rear seat as u can see in the pics


equipment: as you can see the subs will be powered by a JL 1000/1

the subs will be sundown, but that is what i need you guys for,
to help me make the right subs setup. 

questions:

is this enough room for two sa 10's ported?

would one nightshade or z 10 give better performance?

maybe two 8's is the right choice.

the rear panel was cut out as you can see, so the bass will pass thru 
pretty nicely. Would it be better to have an enclosure right behind seat
or do a rear deck install. Which will take advantage of the rear being cut out 
the best, and which will most closely meet my goals.

I'm open to different sub configurations, but i am keeping the subs sundown
and the amp JL 1000/1 so please dont say i should get this or that. All i want
to know is what u think the best sub setup for my space, goals, and power rating.


OK THANKS HOMIES...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well based off your rough dimensions you'd be close to 2.25 cubes if you use 3/4" mdf. You would be able to do a pair of the 8"s ported and they should perform good with the amp you already have. If you want ported you'll only have room for a single sub if you choose a larger sub, unless you get creative with the box and port configuration.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

theres four cubes if u fiberglass the area ill get some pics of my box tomorrow..ive installed them in big bofdies and caprices w a net volume of around 4.5 ft..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 29 2011, 03:47 PM~20211794
> *Well based off your rough dimensions you'd be close to 2.25 cubes if you use 3/4" mdf. You would be able to do a pair of the 8"s ported and they should perform good with the amp you already have. If you want ported you'll only have room for a single sub if you choose a larger sub, unless you get creative with the box and port configuration.
> *


ya i calculated it at about 2.5cf after mdf deduction.. 2x sa 8 would 
fit with ample volume.. what about one nightshade or z 10.
which would hit harder?



> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 29 2011, 08:34 PM~20214155
> *theres four cubes if u fiberglass the area ill get some pics of my box tomorrow..ive installed them in big bofdies and caprices w a net volume of around 4.5 ft..
> *


what area u talking about.. id like to see your box..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 30 2011, 04:08 PM~20219809
> *ya i calculated it at about 2.5cf after mdf deduction.. 2x sa 8 would
> fit with ample volume.. what about one nightshade or z 10.
> which would hit harder?
> ...


The 8"s only need 1cf per sub so they would be a good fit into the area you have to work with. PM ibanender he will be able to tell you which sub will perform best for you. He's had first hand experience with the Sundown line. 

I'd be willing to guess you'd be happy with the 8" since your looking for sound quality and not trying to blow the windows out of your ride. I'm trying to find somebody to do an install for so I can give those 8"s a try myself. They have an even beefier 8" coming out real soon also that will handle 600rms.

Here is a link to it.
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/t...rk-in-progress/


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 04:50 PM~20221242
> *The 8"s only need 1cf per sub so they would be a good fit into the area you have to work with. PM ibanender he will be able to tell you which sub will perform best for you. He's had first hand experience with the Sundown line.
> 
> I'd be willing to guess you'd be happy with the 8" since your looking for sound quality and not trying to blow the windows out of your ride. I'm trying to find somebody to do an install for so I can give those 8"s a try myself. They have an even beefier 8" coming out real soon also that will handle 600rms.
> ...


im wondering if i can squeeze 3 8's in there.. not sure if that would be beneficial or if it would be better off with just two.. thanks homie..
pm sent to ibanender


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

All things considered, that would be a little tight for a pair of 10's. SA8's on that power you'll wanna be around 0.7 cu. ft. per sub, but your port will be very long to achieve a low tune so that would fit borderline I think. That being said, if you really want to thrive below 35 hz, I'd do a Zv2 10 or 12. They'll want more power, but it will drive it OK.

Also on a side note, I happen to be a Sundown dealer.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 02:21 PM~20227731
> *
> Also on a side note, I happen to be a Sundown dealer.
> *


So what he say's is gold! There's not another sub on the market that can do what SD8's can do because there made with magical powers and there voice coils are coated with crushed moon pearl dust so there indestructible!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 29 2011, 01:12 PM~20210129
> *
> the subs will be sundown, but that is what i need you guys for,
> to help me make the right subs setup.
> ...


It's very clearly stated he wants Sundown so lets not turn this into another arguement on brand vs brand, or nut rider verses non nut rider.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 31 2011, 01:26 PM~20227770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 31 2011, 11:18 AM~20227714
> *im wondering if i can squeeze 3 8's in there.. not sure if that would be beneficial or if it would be better off with just two.. thanks homie..
> pm sent to ibanender
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 01:47 PM~20227897
> *It's very clearly stated he wants Sundown so lets not turn this into another arguement on brand vs brand, or nut rider verses non nut rider.
> *


 :thumbsup: 


Tell ya what, I was REALLY impressed with the overall numbers of the SA-8. Honestly speaking, I was really looking at an SA-8 for my setup. If I could sell my 4-10's RE subs, would probably go with 4-8" SA-8's. But you definately need some power, but the optimal enclosure space would really give you alot of room to work with.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Didn't Airborne run a sing 8 in something awile back?He was really impressed from what i remember


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender+Mar 31 2011, 11:21 AM~20227731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those re's are great subs also. my homie has 3 12's on jl 1000/1 and its nuthin nice


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer+Mar 31 2011, 01:26 PM~20227770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall displacement, the Z10 has more. If you want strength below 35 hz, the Z10 will sound better. So realistically speaking, I'd say you are collectively better off with a Z10 in a big box to compensate for your lack of power.

Also, it's best to get me on a big boy forum where kiddies who have no experience with a product don't comment on the product, like here http://splbassx.com/forums/ I only look here when I get an "anonymous tip" that I should.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Mar 31 2011, 02:45 PM~20229058
> *Or perhaps I've actually used the product to comment on it, and he can buy from me as well.....  But while you're on the subject, where is another single 8 doing 152's?  That's what I thought.
> Overall displacement, the Z10 has more.  If you want strength below 35 hz, the Z10 will sound better.  So realistically speaking, I'd say you are collectively better off with a Z10 in a big box to compensate for your lack of power.
> 
> ...


since my rear wall is mostly cut out, which install do you think
would give me best sql and spl, the rear deck install or in the trunk facing
either toward rear or toward seat.

also.. can u pm a price on two sa 8's and one z10


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 31 2011, 05:11 PM~20229242
> *since my rear wall is mostly cut out, which install do you think
> would give me best sql and spl, the rear deck install or in the trunk facing
> either toward rear or toward seat.
> ...


I would do them in the trunk facing the rear for best results and the ease of installation.

SA pricing http://www.sundownonly.com/sa.html

Z pricing http://www.sundownonly.com/z.html


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 03:34 PM~20229384
> *I would do them in the trunk facing the rear for best results and the ease of installation.
> 
> SA pricing http://www.sundownonly.com/sa.html
> ...


thats what i was thinking.. only reason i was considering rear deck
is for show purposes..have u heard a system with rear deck install,
how do they sound..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 31 2011, 06:47 PM~20229835
> *thats what i was thinking.. only reason i was considering rear deck
> is for show purposes..have u heard a system with rear deck install,
> how do they sound..
> *


It is really easy for that setup to fail if it is not properly executed.

It also puts the sub/s in direct sunlight, which is bad for them.

It also says "hey look whats in my car" for potential hater thieves.

That method also subjects your ears to any and all cone noise produced by the subs.

Firing the sub/s into the trunk gives the low frequency sound waves more area to develop before entering into the cabin, making them louder to the ear and sound more natural.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 09:04 PM~20230919
> *It is really easy for that setup to fail if it is not properly executed.
> 
> It also puts the sub/s in direct sunlight, which is bad for them.
> ...


Valid points, but I don't agree with 100% of it. If you do some type of cosmetics on the rear deck so it covers the sub, that eliminates most of those problems. Also, if you're doing ported and can get the sub and port through the rear deck, it will likely be louder than in the trunk firing back, and forward you just wont be happy with. If you had a fold down seat that could be another story, but you don't I'm guessing. In terms of mechanical noise, yes, you will hear it more (if any) than a trunk install, some subs are worse offenders than others in that category. But, it wouldn't be any different than say, a hatchback.

Personally, I'd do through the rear deck with grill cloth over the sub so it can't be seen/exposed since it's already cut.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 09:04 PM~20230919
> *It is really easy for that setup to fail if it is not properly executed.
> 
> It also puts the sub/s in direct sunlight, which is bad for them.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Mar 29 2011, 10:12 AM~20210129
> *application: stated above.. a 93 caddy fleetwood
> 
> goals: bass accuracy and sql are most important for me,
> ...


im my last big body, i had a box made to conform with the slope of the trunk. 2 12's


















i like the way everything fits. so much so i'm doing the same thing again with my latest big body.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 31 2011, 07:04 PM~20230919
> *It is really easy for that setup to fail if it is not properly executed.
> 
> It also puts the sub/s in direct sunlight, which is bad for them.
> ...


sunlight i agree with, as far as the hater thieves, my whole car says "look at me",
as far as the cone noise, i think i agree with ibanender that you wont hear it no more than in a hatch or suv..



> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 1 2011, 06:03 AM~20234370
> *Valid points, but I don't agree with 100% of it.  If you do some type of cosmetics on the rear deck so it covers the sub, that eliminates most of those problems.  Also, if you're doing ported and can get the sub and port through the rear deck, it will likely be louder than in the trunk firing back, and forward you just wont be happy with.  If you had a fold down seat that could be another story, but you don't I'm guessing.  In terms of mechanical noise, yes, you will hear it more (if any) than a trunk install, some subs are worse offenders than others in that category.  But, it wouldn't be any different than say, a hatchback.
> 
> Personally, I'd do through the rear deck with grill cloth over the sub so it can't be seen/exposed since it's already cut.
> *


i like the grill cloth idea... i think i would prefer the rear deck install since it will sound good and look good, after all it is a show car. i also climbed in my trunk and took some accurate measurements and it turns out i got 3.35 cu ft to work with.
so how bout 3 sa 8's ...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 1 2011, 08:22 AM~20235075
> *im my last big body, i had a box made to conform with the slope of the trunk.  2 12's
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinking same thing if i did in the trunk, only problem is i dont have
as much room as you cuz my amps are mounted behind pumps so i got very limited space.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 1 2011, 10:06 AM~20236127
> *i was thinking same thing if i did in the trunk, only problem is i dont have
> as much room as you cuz my amps are mounted behind pumps so i got very limited space.
> *


in that first pic i posted, you see how i have the pumps all the way over as far as they can go....people trip out when they seen that set up cause they never figured a pump would fit in between the trunk hinge and the trunk support. that allowed me to put 8 batteries straight across.  

heres a couple of pics of one of the pump mounts. i made every inch of the trunk work for me.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 1 2011, 01:04 PM~20236111
> *. i also climbed in my trunk and took some accurate measurements and it turns out i got 3.35 cu ft to work with.
> so how bout 3 sa 8's ...
> *


Again, how well do you want it to play below 35 hz? Output falls off below 35 hz, no matter what you're tuned to. It's not like it WONT play it, but it doesn't do it as well as a Zv2 would.

Aside from that, you have to consider port displacement, once you figure all that out do you still have enough space? Do you have enough space on your rear deck for 3 subs that are 8.5" diameter and 36 sq of port area?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 1 2011, 02:09 PM~20236526
> *in that first pic i posted, you see how i have the pumps all the way over as far as they can go....people trip out when they seen that set up cause they never figured a pump would fit in between the trunk hinge and the trunk support. that allowed  me to put 8 batteries straight across.
> 
> heres a couple of pics of one of the pump mounts.  i made every inch of the  trunk work for me.
> ...


Did you mount your Sub box on top of your Amplifiers...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Boats an Ho's!!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2011, 08:55 AM~20242035
> *Did you mount your Sub box on top of your Amplifiers...
> *


actually the amps were mounted underneath the sub box :biggrin: 

also, the box had a support block underneath. which allowed space for the apms to be mounted without touching the bottom of the trunk.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 2 2011, 06:21 AM~20241609
> *Again, how well do you want it to play below 35 hz?  Output falls off below 35 hz, no matter what you're tuned to.  It's not like it WONT play it, but it doesn't do it as well as a Zv2 would.
> 
> Aside from that, you have to consider port displacement, once you figure all that out do you still have enough space?  Do you have enough space on your rear deck for 3 subs that are 8.5" diameter and 36 sq of port area?
> *


my goal is to have multi genres play well and sound great.. i mostly listen to rap, but i want it to sound good and punchy if i thow in some eagles or santana etc.
Would it be better to have the ports on the rear deck as well or in the trunk?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 4 2011, 12:56 PM~20255666
> *my goal is to have multi genres play well and sound great.. i mostly listen to rap, but i want it to sound good and punchy if i thow in some eagles or santana etc.
> Would it be better to have the ports on the rear deck as well or in the trunk?
> *


Either option would do that just fine. You would want the subs and ports firing through the rear deck.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 5 2011, 05:32 AM~20262877
> *Either option would do that just fine.  You would want the subs and ports firing through the rear deck.
> *


ok thanks.. well it looks like i got everything in order except for the money
to do this stuff.. lol... but i will soon.. i appreciate everyones help..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok thought i was done but couple more questions..
eventually ima switch up the amp to an audioque
which amp and sub should i run

the aq 1200 or the aq2200 with two sa8 dual 2 or dual 4 ohm
and to what ohm load.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 6 2011, 12:04 PM~20273523
> *ok thought i was done but couple more questions..
> eventually ima switch up the amp to an audioque
> which amp and sub should i run
> ...


Neither. Why Audioque? I'd do a Sundown SAX-1200d with dual 4 subs to run it at 1 ohm.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 6 2011, 02:31 PM~20275085
> *Neither.  Why Audioque?  I'd do a Sundown SAX-1200d with dual 4 subs to run it at 1 ohm.
> *


money is limited


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 6 2011, 04:55 PM~20275267
> *money is limited
> *


Save up for what you want, NEVER settle for only what you can afford at the time.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 6 2011, 05:43 PM~20275618
> *Save up for what you want, NEVER settle for only what you can afford at the time.
> *


Yup, if you wanna power it cheap, may as well get a $200 Hifonics and hope for the best. Otherwise, get the best thing that makes sense. You have an amp to power them now, it's not like you can't use them in the meantime.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 6 2011, 03:43 PM~20275618
> *Save up for what you want, NEVER settle for only what you can afford at the time.
> *


says the sundown dealer :biggrin: ..


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 6 2011, 05:50 PM~20275653
> *says the sundown dealer :biggrin: ..
> *


He's not, I am. He's just an enthusiast.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 6 2011, 03:59 PM~20275721
> *He's not, I am.  He's just an enthusiast.
> *


k but from what ive read.. they are pretty equal
how do they compare to the jl 1000/1


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 6 2011, 06:12 PM~20275803
> *k but from what ive read.. they are pretty equal
> how do they compare to the jl 1000/1
> *


What you've read is people that are uninformed, or just plain talking out of their ass. They are far from equal.

In comparison to the JL, the SAX-1200 would do more power, anywhere from 25-50% more. They are also more efficient by a good bit. Will you hear the difference on the two 8's? Not likely. The only reason I see to change is reliability, efficiency, cosmetics, or just to get rid of it.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

oh boy


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 7 2011, 06:03 AM~20280986
> *What you've read is people that are uninformed, or just plain talking out of their ass.  They are far from equal.
> 
> In comparison to the JL, the SAX-1200 would do more power, anywhere from 25-50% more.  They are also more efficient by a good bit.  Will you hear the difference on the two 8's?  Not likely.  The only reason I see to change is reliability, efficiency, cosmetics, or just to get rid of it.
> *


only reason i care to get rid of jl 1000/1 is that its a bit older
and a little beat up lookin.. and this is a show car.
pm best price shipped to 85209 on a 1200 and we'll see.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

there 4 ft availble..when it stops raining ill take pics ..hold off on to 8??to put a square box in there is a waste..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok.. got the subs in.. yay :cheesy: 









question tho.. why are they made in china..
i thought was US



















..
so next step is install, i will be having someone
do the box build and install in rear deck.
remember i have about 3cf to work with.
so what size enclosure should i tell him to build.
and what should i tune it to.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

how many sa-8 u have?..there speced at like .6 vented?..u can run like 4 in 3 ft..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13+Apr 20 2011, 12:18 PM~20380926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he runs more than 2 then he will need to double the power buy adding another amp or upgrading to a single larger amp, which leads to more electrical upgrades and added cost. Just because there's room for more doesn't mean he has to do more.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Need to have this phrase pinned 


If he runs more than 2 then he will need to double the power buy adding another amp or upgrading to a single larger amp, which leads to more electrical upgrades and added cost. Just because there's room for more doesn't mean he has to do more. 

This post has been edited by OUTHOPU: Today, 03:17 PM


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Now if only I could sell that line to myself. I'm the kind of guy that always wants to put in more than there is room for. :biggrin: 

There is something to be said for keeping it simple though. Sometimes when you spend large amounts of cash your expectations are so high that you end up being let down. I've noticed that the cheaper and easier a system was for me to get up and running the happier I seemed to be with it. Why? Because I had low expectations.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Apr 20 2011, 12:17 PM~20381742
> *how many sa-8 u have?..there speced at like .6 vented?..u can run like 4 in 3 ft..
> *


i got two sa-8's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2011, 04:56 PM~20383371
> *Now if only I could sell that line to myself. I'm the kind of guy that always wants to put in more than there is room for. :biggrin:
> 
> There is something to be said for keeping it simple though. Sometimes when you spend large amounts of cash your expectations are so high that you end up being let down. I've noticed that the cheaper and easier a system was for me to get up and running the happier I seemed to be with it. Why? Because I had low expectations.
> *


Yeah we all know B.We've seen you fit square pegs into round holes :biggrin: 

I still get impressed when listening to a few old school systems that i either put in or helped put in years back.An none of them where real expensive equipment.Just good equipment done the right way


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2011, 02:13 PM~20382472
> *Pm ibanender. Now that you have you subs picked out he can get you the right specs.
> If he runs more than 2 then he will need to double the power buy adding another amp or upgrading to a single larger amp, which leads to more electrical upgrades and added cost. Just because there's room for more doesn't mean he has to do more.
> *


will do.. and yes i only want to run 1000rms in this ride so i dont have to do too much electrical upgrading..the two sa-8's are a perfect match for 1000rms


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 21 2011, 12:48 PM~20389854
> *Yeah we all know B.We've seen you fit square pegs into round holes :biggrin:
> 
> I still get impressed when listening to a few old school systems that i either put in or helped put in years back.An none of them where real expensive equipment.Just good  equipment  done the right way
> *


thats my goal.. i want this to be done right.. a new deck lid will be built
along with the ported and tuned enclosure, so i want it done right 
the first time(especially since im paying for this build) and no
room for miscalculations on slot port.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2011, 02:13 PM~20382472
> *Pm ibanender. Now that you have you subs picked out he can get you the right specs.
> *


fuck ibanender, he refused to help cuz i didnt purchase from him,
what a greedy prick. he just lost two sales cuz i was gona buy
a sundown 1200d and a 100.4d... see where greed get you.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 22 2011, 11:09 AM~20395983
> *fuck ibanender, he refused to help cuz i didnt purchase from him,
> what a greedy prick. he just lost two sales cuz i was gona buy
> a sundown 1200d and a 100.4d... see where greed get you.
> *


It's not greed, its courtesy. 

Don't spend time talking to him about subs, then buy from somebody else and then expect more help from him.

You bought the subs from someone else, you most likely would have bought the amps from someone else too.

To say "i was gona buy" means nothing, your track record speaks for itself.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 22 2011, 10:20 AM~20396348
> *It's not greed, its courtesy.
> 
> Don't spend time talking to him about subs, then buy from somebody else and then expect more help from him.
> ...


wrong.. i offered to buy from him. he wanted to charge more than others.
plus shipping.. he had the chance.. so like anyone i went with the
cheaper deal. then after i purchased he offered cheaper.. it was too
little too late. i tried to give the sale to support the homies on lil
but im not gona pay more to do that. and yes. after the way he
spoke to me, i will gladly buy from someone else.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 22 2011, 03:22 PM~20397261
> *wrong.. i offered to buy from him. he wanted to charge more than others.
> plus shipping.. he had the chance.. so like anyone i went with the
> cheaper deal. then after i purchased he offered cheaper.. it was too
> ...


You can buy from whoever you want, I could personally care less.

The fact is, the price was the same, but you found free shipping.

Before he had time to reply to you that he would give you free shipping, you had already purchased somewhere else.

He was willing to match what you had found, but you did not give him the chance.

So let's put this issue to rest, good luck with your build.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 22 2011, 01:30 PM~20397291
> *You can buy from whoever you want, I could personally care less.
> 
> The fact is, the price was the same, but you found free shipping.
> ...


right.. im not into waiting around.. he shoulda offered the free
shipping to begin with.. his loss.. but thanks for helpin out.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 22 2011, 03:42 PM~20397371
> *right.. im not into waiting around.. he shoulda offered the free
> shipping to begin with.. his loss.. but thanks for helpin out.
> *


First off let me say there is always more to the "true" cost of any given item than the purchase price. In this case you saved a few bucks but failed to understand what the extra cash would secure for you. I like a good deal also but will not trade product support for a small savings of cash. I bought from him because he was quick to reply to my PMs and answered all my questions quickly and accurately. He also kept me well informed of the status of the order and it was delivered on time and in exactly the condition he stated. I've only dealt with him on one purchase but wouldn't hesitate to do so again. I know he comes across very abrasive on here it seems, but he handles his business when it comes to what he sells.

Honestly I wouldn't be very helpfull either if that happened to me.

I'm not bashing you just giving you another angle to look at it from.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 22 2011, 09:09 AM~20395983
> *fuck ibanender, he refused to help cuz i didnt purchase from him,
> what a greedy prick. he just lost two sales cuz i was gona buy
> a sundown 1200d and a 100.4d... see where greed get you.
> *


Are you foreal?? How helpful would you be?? I'm sure anyone including yourself. Would do the same. Ibanender has been a great help to myself, and others aswell why not go to the person / place that gave you that amazing $ 20 savings?? :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 22 2011, 06:15 PM~20398696
> *:cheesy:
> *


ibanender can come off abit rough, but he knows his shit and is ALWAYS willing to help... i trust him completley i might add, shit i sent my brand new car and a shit load of money(for me) to guy i never met lol :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok. you win guys.. my bad.. thanks for all the input to show i was wrong.
after reading your replies, i understand where yall comin from.
i will purchase the amp from him to revive my name .


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

amp is ordered and car is going to shop next week.
ibanender recommended 1.6 cf total after sub and port displacement.
what would that put my dimensions at. well i guess thats for
builder and installer to figure out. but i cant wait to see how
these subs sound.. 

on a side note.. how you think this setup will stack up against
my homies ride, he got 3 re audio se12's on a 1000/1
ported in 6cubes in a ford explorer.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross box volume will vary depending on what size port you use and what you want the enclosure tuned to. The larger and/or longer a port is the greater it's displacement. Also need to know the displacement of the subs also.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 28 2011, 02:37 PM~20441317
> *Gross box volume will vary depending on what size port you use and what you want the enclosure tuned to. The larger and/or longer a port is the greater it's displacement. Also need to know the displacement of the subs also.
> *


he said 1.6cubed, .3 total subs displacement tuned to 35 hz


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You looking to do a slot port or a round aero port? The aero port will likely be a bit less displacement. Aero ports are very easy to do also.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 29 2011, 05:57 PM~20450163
> *You looking to do a slot port or a round aero port? The aero port will likely be a bit less displacement. Aero ports are very easy to do also.
> *


not sure. what would both be


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If you can get away with using a pair of 3" aero ports their displacement would be .1531 cu/ft. I can't figure out the slot port since there are too many variables on that.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

k .got my amp in.. :cheesy: 










next is the install.. 
sorry im not a builder so no cool pics
of the build  
but i'll post the end result when i getrdone


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

LMFAO


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 16 2011, 12:52 PM~20563669
> *LMFAO
> *


thanks :uh:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin: 
http://www.caraudio.com/forums/amplifier-c...ax-100-4-a.html


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 17 2011, 08:21 PM~20573436
> *CHECK THIS OUT  :biggrin:
> http://www.caraudio.com/forums/amplifier-c...ax-100-4-a.html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

status update... been a minute but i finally got everything i need for install.. and got the money for the install.. so it'll be a rear deck install, enclosed , fiberglassed and ported.. i cant wait:fool2: 

heres some pics of the equip 

and not pictured are two pairs of diamond audio d661s component 6.5".. i was shopping around for something diff maybe but decided to stick with diamond for mid and tweet,
already installed are headrest monitors and a kenwood excelon dnx.. i forgot which model
but it has every option already installed was like almost 2 g's 
. 
now just gotta call and make appt for install.. should be done in next couple weeks.. 








never used candence before.. we'll see how she does
















wow.. the cadence amp for front stage is bigger than the sundown


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I've done a few builds with Sundown and they are awesome. The 8" I did is a t-line and is pretty fuckin big, wouldn't fit where he wants it!

And Ibanender has THE best prices! I still need to build an enclosure for the SA10 I got from him but I have had a bunch of Army shit going on. I may get to it mid december...


I say two SA8's, they are fucking bad ass!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok.. ive had this gear brand new in box for about a year... i finally have an appt next thursday for the install:cheesy: 

any last suggestionsk, advice or comments before she goes under the knife.

sound quality is priority, then looks.. the sundown 8s and diamond one set of diamond audio 6 1/2 components will go on the rear deck with an enclosure ported thru deck. fiberglass deck lid, flush mounted, slight tilt forward, other set components up front fiberlglass bottom door install..and fiberglass rear bottom door to match front, thinking maybe of installing the crossovers in the rear door fiberglass, what u think.... amps in trunk, just a simple false wall with amps mounted behind my pumps. i drive this pretty often.. this the longest ive ever gone without bass and sweet midnhighs:run:... 

so again.. any last suggestions or advice... cant wait to hear how these sundowns knock...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

nobody???


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

so how did this build turn out????


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, got installed, shop didn't do anything how I asked, short cutted and halfassed every step of the way..sounded and looked like shit. so I got my money back and droppin off tomoro at the shop ishould have went with to begin with.. he showed me a 63 he was doin abuild on that will debut at vegas... it was badass.. so I trust he will do mine properly as well.. he said he will need my ride for two weeks..


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

damn that sux......good luck bro lets see/hear how it turns out......


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ya it did suck.. but im more than confident where i took it now. should have taken it there to begin with.. plus he said he would supply me with a cd full of build pics.. 
hes on here i just cant remember his thread .. he does badass work..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i found it.. heres his thread.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/14-car-stereo/290870-custom-work-4.html


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

right on ......


----------

